# Any expats in el paraiso



## markbrin1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello

Can anyone give advice on the area of el paraiso near estepona?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

markbrin1984 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone give advice on the area of el paraiso near estepona?


If you mean the urb. 'El Paraiso' just on the Marbella/Estepona 'border', yes, I know it well. I live near there and have friends with houses there.

Yes, there are British immigrants there but not too many. It's a very pleasant, middle-class area, nothing like the usual stereotypical images of the CdS. It's a thirty-minute walk/ten minute drive from the beach and has a good mix of property types.

No way could it be described as 'Little Britain'.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I wonder if Mary and I know the same El Paraiso...

As far as I am aware it comprises everything from El Paraiso Golf to the coast and includes the area of bars and restaurants known as Benavista. It is a large area which has varied housing including large villas with pools to small townhouses. It straddles the N340. Benavista is known locally as Little England and has such establishments as Rooftops Sports Bar, The Queen Vic, Bernies Golf Bar and Grumbles Karaoke Bar and Restaurant. 

I rather like it.

Here are some Google Maps images ...

Google Maps

Google Maps


----------



## markbrin1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

In case I wasn't clear, I consider much of El Paraiso to be very nice indeed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't realise it stretched that far... I only know the part where our friends live, with the big houses near the golf club where my son sometimes plays when he comes....that's how I know it.
I don't like Benavista which really is 'Little Britain'.


----------

